# Gentoo install OFFLINE

## spaci76

hi,

also ich  hab mal ne frage ich würde zu testzwecken ein gentoo server aufsetzen . da ich hier nur isdn hab würde mich interessieren ob ich auch gentoo irgendwo komplett runterladen kann so das ich bei der install DIESEN snapshot verwenden kann .

geht das überhaupt oder ist der aufwand zuhoch ?? 

der "server" sollte folgendes beinhalten .

FILE-server per samba mit rechten zuweisung

mail server "postfix+ssl"

ftp.server

webserver 

solte ich was vergessen hab SORRY   :Laughing:   :Shocked: 

cu spaci76

----------

## gsf

Entweder Du :

-bestellst Dir die CD bei tuxiso...

-lädst Dir das stage 3 tarball runter , zusätzlich was Du noch brauchst

oder benutzt 'ne andere Dstri..  :Wink: 

Jedenfalls kannst Du dir alles runterladen und offline installeren/konfigurieren

. Nur ob das Sinn macht (mit ISDN), überlasse ich dir.

Ansonsten findest Du alles auf der Mainseite.. (Links zu Mirrors , Anleitung zu

portage..etc.)

Greetz

----------

## STiAT

Hmm....tjo, du kannst die distfiles saugen die du brauchst, und den portage-tree, hald irgendwo anders.

Die Distfiles brennen (falls du den portage-tree gesaugt hast auch den), und nach Hause fahren. zu Hause (falls du den portage-tree hast) mit dem bootstrap beginnen, wenn nicht mal rsync machen. da sich ned dauernd etwas ändert wirst du nichts oder fast nichts zu saugen haben.

Ich habe es auf ISDN mit nem monat alten distfiles installiert, auch mit ISDN, ohne portage tree (hatte ich vergessen)... hat genau so lang gedauert wie wenn ich wirklich alles von grund auf mache mit meiner cable connection... er hat das ein oder andere file gesaugt, is aber ned schlimm gewesen, so ca. 20 MB... das geht auch mit 64kbit  :Wink: 

Du kannst im bootstrap.sh ja nachsehen was er installiert der reihe nach, genau wie beim system, und dann alle files die du brauchst von allen möglichen FTPs saugen... 

Das größere Problem is scho ISDN mit dem stage1 zum laufen zu kriegen. Wenn du vom stage3 wegmachst gehts aber sogar.... so weit ich weis... wir haben uns vom stage1 getraut. Im installing gentoo forum glaub ich ist aber ne ISO die von anfang an pppoe kann... 16 MB zum download... wir hatten das mit nem zweiten computer gelöst der als router gedient hat, damit wir über eth connection ins i-net verbinden können....

STiAT aka Grabler Georg

----------

## cyc

es gibt  jemanden im andren forum der ne 600 mb iso gebaut hat mit sehr vielen distfiles. bei gelegenheit such ich mal.

----------

## STiAT

hmm....wieso hab i des vor ner woche no ned gwusst wo ich des auf isdn aufgesetzt hab?

eins hab i jetzt glernt: erst fragen, dann machen *gg*....

----------

## neo

Siehe: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=6468

Einen lieben Gruß an cirad und den anderen planetquake.de Gurus   :Wink: 

cu, neo.

----------

## spaci76

hi leutz danke für die tips  :Wink: 

cu spaci76  :Wink: 

----------

